# Newbie



## chellelynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Finally think I have found where I belong.  I just wanted to say a best wishes to everyone who is currently going through a cycle, my thoughts and best wishes are with you all  

A little about me, I am 29, partner is 28 we have been trying for 4 years, all tests came back clear with no issues for either of us, so this is our first cycle of IVF.

Well I started DR on 31st Of October and it hasn't been easy so far.  I have really bad nausea and vomiting after eating, dizziness, bloating, sore boobs, acne, and AF has just left and it was extremely heavy and unpleasant.  I am due to start Gonal F injections tomorrow evening.  My first tracking apt is Tuesday 19th and then the next is Sunday 24th.

I really am so happy to have found this site with all the emotions I am experiencing at the minute it is really nice to read a lot of your posts and know that I am not alone.

Chelle x


----------

